# tivo 2 tv's



## gibbi88 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi hope im posting in the write part , i have seen some posts about my topic but im still not clear on how to do it , i had my tivo box fitted yesterday in my lounge but i would like to extend it so i can watch it in my bedroom aswell when i looked on the back there is only one rf and that has the aerial going in so how can i do it?

Thanks


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

gibbi88 said:


> Hi hope im posting in the write part , i have seen some posts about my topic but im still not clear on how to do it , i had my tivo box fitted yesterday in my lounge but i would like to extend it so i can watch it in my bedroom aswell when i looked on the back there is only one rf and that has the aerial going in so how can i do it?
> 
> Thanks


I think you will find that aerial lead is, in fact, the cable feed and that there is no rf out on these units. However my solution has been to use the SCART socket and use one of the several boxes or gadgets to create a feed via coax (ie. rf) to a remote location. The most stable in terms of picture and colour has been to use an old VCR player. 
SCART (on TiVo) > SCART (on VCR) > CoAx to Remote TV. Sound is mono only. There are also boxes that convert SCART to RF if you don't have access to an old VCR or simply don't want the extra rather large box under the TV.
I have also tried the NIKKAI unit which does a SCART to Composite Video with stereo sound and uses wireless. This also allows you to have remote control over the TiVo for the cost of a second remote control (from Amazon). The NIKKAI uni was quite expensive at ~£80, came (from MAPLINS) with only one sound channel working because of a damaged lead and while the remote control works all the time the wireless transmission of picture and sound rarely worked for more that two days or more.
So, since the stereo sound isn't important in the kitchen, I use the VCR method and the expensive NIKKAI as the remote control.
Hope that helps.


----------

